# Anyone know anything about sowehost.co.uk?



## FHN-Eric (Jun 2, 2015)

So, I was watching a stream on twitch that I'm a mod in and some random person comes in and offers a free minecraft server saying his host is http://fluxxhostingdemo.byethost8.com/ and later on skype claims that he has run sowehost.co.uk for several years. Based on the research i have done, that appears to be false, and the website is offline, oh and he claims they are "rebranding" to fluxxhosting. Has anyone heard or does know of anything about sowehost.co.uk?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 2, 2015)

Never heard of them. Probably just some teenager playing CEO for the summer. School is out in many places now for a couple months...


----------



## souen (Jun 2, 2015)

A hosting provider whose website is on a free web host? (Byethost does offer paid plans, but why a subdomain ...) Not very convincing, especially for someone who had set up shop for a few years. I'm inclined to agree with MannDude, more likely they're just getting started.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 2, 2015)

Well the domain "sowehost.co.uk" is whois privacy protected, so obviously them/whoever doesn't want to have a transparent business. I would trust them at all.


----------



## KrizFrost (Aug 22, 2016)

FHN-Eric said:


> So, I was watching a stream on twitch that I'm a mod in and some random person comes in and offers a free minecraft server saying his host is http://fluxxhostingdemo.byethost8.com/ and later on skype claims that he has run sowehost.co.uk for several years. Based on the research i have done, that appears to be false, and the website is offline, oh and he claims they are "rebranding" to fluxxhosting. Has anyone heard or does know of anything about sowehost.co.uk?



Hello, After searching my old company name "Sowehost" I have ran across this hear topic, and I'd like to say there has been many people claiming to be apart of SoWeHost for awhile now, trying to get payments from people and trying to claim to be apart of our company, we have since been inactive due to the low amount of customers and tech team we no longer have, we do infact still provide servers for people and we do infact let people know about our services, Although alot has changed in the years since sowehost first launched, when we first launched we had many people using our company hosting servers and we grew fast at a very quick rate, we did not anticipate our company growing  the way it did and because of the lack of knowledge when we first launched it had backfired and we ended up closing shop, we do infact run independent still, but do not have our site officially, up we have been debating threw out the years to bring back sowehost or not, with many attempts of other tech and coders stating they could do what we original had set up but failing we decided not to fully bring it back but only keep it private invitation only to use our company, and we work close with our customers on a personal level, I can not confirm or deny who the person was stating he had worked for our company as I do not have the persons full name, but I can assure you we do infact still run but it is invitation only & private.


----------

